# Looking for a French Movie from the 80's - "The Metro?"



## Mitch G

I remember a movie - should have been in the 80's - it was a French film. I think it was called "The Metro" in English, at least. I was about a kid who enjoys opera music - especially a diva of the time - and gets mixed up in some intrigue. It has a great chase scene on a scooter.

Anyway, when I searched for Metro in imdb I didn't see any movies that looked like they matched. So, I'm wondering if I got the title wrong and hoping someone can help me.

Thanks,


Mitch


----------



## Wayde

Bonjour 

Le film est appelé - Diva

I've only heard of it, never seen. The Diva is Cynthia Hawkins played by a Wilhelmenia Fernandez, an American actress. She refuses to have her 'perfect' voice ever recorded. The opera loving kid does so anyway and gets into a tangle with the mob. It's well regarded among fans of French cinema.


----------



## Mitch G

Oui. C'est ca. 
It looks like there was a DVD release in 2001 (as well as in 1997).
But, **** it's cult status, they are not listing very cheap on Amazon. 

BTW, il faut regarder cette filme.

Mitch


----------

